# Demande de documents pôle emploi



## Avivi (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, je voudrais m inscrire à pôle emploi,j ai perdu 3 contrats,j ai suivi toutes les démarches j'ai donné tous mes contrats depuis 2017 mais il y a un souci j ai fait cette année un CDD de 8 mois qui finalement est passé en CDI mais nous n avons pas fin de fin de contrat CDD et je n'ai pas attestation employeur pôle emploi....me faut il vraiment ce document pour pôle emploi ? Merci... Sinon tout le reste me semble correct....


----------



## Nanou91 (16 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Dans la mesure où vous avez enchaînez le CDD puis le CDI avec le même employeur, il n'y a pas rupture de contrat donc pas de fin de contrat donc pas encore d'attestation employeur.


----------



## Avivi (16 Juillet 2022)

Merci Nanou 91 ,je sais que vous êtes la spécialiste pôle emploi ! Je vais pouvoir aller avec tous mes documents et leur expliquer. Bon week-end


----------

